# Watch winder



## Deafwatch (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a watch winder and no idea where to start!

Any recommendation? My Christoper award watch arrived this morning so I am just wondering if one winder would be enough for now or best to buy a bigger winder so I can add more later on 

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

I've got a £30 cheapo double winder off t'bay - it's quiet, hasnt broken yet and actually looks quite nice. On the downside it's f*king huge!

When it eventually dies, I may splurge for a better one but honestly it's doing the job. (The job in question is NEVER EVER HAVING TO MANUALLY SET THE DATE ON A STUPID FLIPPING AMPHIBIA AGAIN. I'm not annoyed about it mind  )

Can't remember which seller, but it looks a lot like this... https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/2-2-Grids-Luxury-Wood-Watch-Winder-Display-Box-Automatic-Rotation-Storage-Case/7026969474?iid=263418943378&chn=ps

I'm not endorsing the product, it's obviously cheap as hell and *will* break, but I bought it as training wheels to see if I wanted to buy a good one!

Don't run it on batteries though, they last about a week tops, and will cost you roughly five trillion pounds a year to replace them.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I got a couple of timetutlery twin winders from Amazon ,not to bad for the money.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

ry ry said:


> I've got a £30 cheapo double winder off t'bay - it's quiet, hasnt broken yet and actually looks quite nice.


 I've got the £40 four-bay version, which also has 6 non-winder pockets.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Winder-Display-Box-Automatic-Rotation-Storage-4-6-Grids-Wooden-Cases/292431241279

It is big, but quiet and it does the job. Only problem I've had is the cushions are quite loose and bigger/heavier watches tend to flop about as it turns. I fixed that by gluing bits of leather to the sides of the cushions so they're a tighter fit.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> I've got the £40 four-bay version, which also has 6 non-winder pockets.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Winder-Display-Box-Automatic-Rotation-Storage-4-6-Grids-Wooden-Cases/292431241279
> 
> It is big, but quiet and it does the job. Only problem I've had is the cushions are quite loose and bigger/heavier watches tend to flop about as it turns. I fixed that by gluing bits of leather to the sides of the cushions so they're a tighter fit.












Haha my solution was... Less elegant :yes:


----------



## Deafwatch (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Word of warning though - some watches with particularly heavy rotors may not get properly wound at 45deg.

The chinglish instruction leaflet explicitly mentions 'stack some books under the back' to increase the angle in that case! :laugh:

Not experienced it myself but I've only tried it on half a dozen watches.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

@ry ry How's yours doing? After 3 months, both of the winders have stopped turning in mine. They will start with a nudge, but slowly and with grinding noises that weren't there before. Ebay seller is unresponsive so far.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

It's still working, but I'm not using it much atm - I bought a digital timer plug socket to keep the watches wound without overwinding and to preserve the cheapo motor, but the bloody shape of the timer doesn't let me plug in the power adaptor :/

its massive and weighs a tonne so exorbitant postage means I can't even give the damn thing away!


----------



## MrNiceGuy25 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi Deafwatch.

Were you able to find a good watch winder. I am reading some guides around the Internet and I hear about a brand called Wolf a lot. Does someone own a Wolf winder? They seem a bit pricey though :/


----------



## MrNiceGuy25 (Jun 27, 2019)

Some people reported to me that my link doesn't work. Sorry this is the right link to the watch winder guide. Thanks everyone who pointed that out!


----------

